# Internet ruined the world



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 1, 2020)

Internet was a big mistake that should be eradicated from the face of Earth. It's sad to see what internet has done to this generation of young men. Back then no matter how ugly or short men were they still enjoyed life. If they had trouble getting laid they vented to their best friends and they already felt better, they didn't make a fucking international incel community out of it. Men didn't waste hours and hours of their lives with dumb shit like memes, youtube videos or forums. They didn't despair in front of a monitor wishing to be dead hanging in their apartment. They had healthy dopamine receptors and enjoyed the small things of life. This is what people did before the internet:

















Nihilism was cope mental masturbation that only non-nt eccentric philosophers cared about and not the fucking general consensus among the population. Do you really think your ancestors thought about ''muh life ultimately has no meaning''? No, they enjoyed every bit of it and were THANKFUL to be alive. Just look at this whole quarantine bullshit. Nobody back then would have given a shit if the government had told them to stay indoors. They would have gone outside as usual but today's men are actually happy the government give them an excuse to rot away.
It's fucking over and this is the most brutal Blackpill. Men with the testosterone levels of an old lady who are too awkward to start a real life conversation with actual human beings. Men roping at an alarming rate. Men flushing their only youth away. Men who don't see any meaning in life. It's over.


----------



## Deleted member 5293 (Apr 1, 2020)

ok


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Apr 1, 2020)

didn't read


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 1, 2020)

Its over


----------



## goat2x (Apr 1, 2020)

its over for u


----------



## FailedAbortion (Apr 1, 2020)

Absolutely, people in the past didn’t need to do a gay ass dopamine reset, they did one everyday. But with internet, you have instant gratification every second and still live meaninglessly

And internet culture is prolly nuking people’s IQ and attention span


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Apr 2, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Internet was a big mistake that should be eradicated from the face of Earth. It's sad to see what internet has done to this generation of young men. Back then no matter how ugly or short men were they still enjoyed life. If they had trouble getting laid they vented to their best friends and they already felt better, they didn't make a fucking international incel community out of it. Men didn't waste hours and hours of their lives with dumb shit like memes, youtube videos or forums. They didn't despair in front of a monitor wishing to be dead hanging in their apartment. They had healthy dopamine receptors and enjoyed the small things of life. This is what people did before the internet:
> View attachment 331834
> 
> View attachment 331836
> ...


dont worry man, covid-19 will ruin it even more


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 2, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Internet was a big mistake that should be eradicated from the face of Earth. It's sad to see what internet has done to this generation of young men. Back then no matter how ugly or short men were they still enjoyed life. If they had trouble getting laid they vented to their best friends and they already felt better, they didn't make a fucking international incel community out of it. Men didn't waste hours and hours of their lives with dumb shit like memes, youtube videos or forums. They didn't despair in front of a monitor wishing to be dead hanging in their apartment. They had healthy dopamine receptors and enjoyed the small things of life. This is what people did before the internet:
> View attachment 331834
> 
> View attachment 331836
> ...


Listen up kid
You are not special. You're not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else. We're all part of the same compost heap. You are not your job, you're not how much money you have in the bank. You are not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You are not your fucking khakis. You are all singing, all dancing crap of the world


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 2, 2020)

internet is a good thing if you have a life tbh


----------



## wagbox (Apr 2, 2020)

2000s was the best time to be an adolescent male and unfortunately the last good time at all


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 2, 2020)

wagbox said:


> 2000s was the best time to be an adolescent male and unfortunately the last good time at all


*We*'*re the middle children* of history, man. No purpose or place. *We* have no Great War. ... Our Great War's a spiritual war…


----------



## Bullpill (Apr 2, 2020)

Boomers ruined the world.


----------



## pisslord (Apr 2, 2020)

The Industrial Revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 2, 2020)

Being subhuman and being born with a big nose has ruined my world


----------



## Krezo (Apr 2, 2020)

The Industrial Revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race


pisslord said:


> The Industrial Revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race.


Ah shit u beat me to it


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Apr 2, 2020)

Didn’t read but yea I agree


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Listen up kid
> You are not special. You're not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else. We're all part of the same compost heap. You are not your job, you're not how much money you have in the bank. You are not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You are not your fucking khakis. You are all singing, all dancing crap of the world


We are all singing all dancing crap of the world
You are not your JOB or how much money you have in the bank


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 2, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> We are all singing all dancing crap of the world
> You are not your JOB or how much money you have in the bank


, your not the contents of your wallet, Your not your fucking khakis


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 2, 2020)

Krezo said:


> The Industrial Revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race
> 
> Ah shit u beat me to it


I think it goes even further back. Agricultural revolution ruined humanity, our primitive lifestyle was best suited for us.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 2, 2020)

Indeed it did son,


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 2, 2020)

more like internet ruined YOUR chance at enjoying the world
you wouldnt be saying this if u were goodlooking and tall lol, you'd be like "wow thanks for the info guys! i finally ascended thanks to this forum!"
youd be happy each time you scroll on social media and you get validation from girls and your peers, you'd use the internet for online hookups and to find a girlfriend and then when you go to sleep you'd say "wow, the internet sure is great, it's so useful and im thankful for it"


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 2, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> more like internet ruined YOUR chance at enjoying the world
> you wouldnt be saying this if u were goodlooking and tall lol, you'd be like "wow thanks for the info guys! i finally ascended thanks to this forum!"
> youd be happy each time you scroll on social media and you get validation from girls and your peers, you'd use the internet for online hookups and to find a girlfriend and then when you go to sleep you'd say "wow, the internet sure is great, it's so useful and im thankful for it"


Lol actually the whole Blackpill shit is so popular BECAUSE OF internet. Never in history of mankind has it been so beneficial to be good looking. Because of tinder and social media now the pressure that is put on men to be good looking is through the roof. This is the point. Before internet being good looking wasn't as important as now so men either ugly or average looking enoyed their lives way more than now.


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Apr 2, 2020)

face is everything and always has been


----------



## Nero (May 10, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> more like internet ruined YOUR chance at enjoying the world
> you wouldnt be saying this if u were goodlooking and tall lol, you'd be like "wow thanks for the info guys! i finally ascended thanks to this forum!"
> youd be happy each time you scroll on social media and you get validation from girls and your peers, you'd use the internet for online hookups and to find a girlfriend and then when you go to sleep you'd say "wow, the internet sure is great, it's so useful and im thankful for it"


Romantic relationships are honestly not the biggest issue tbh especially when many women have a n-count so high you’d think they were a prostitute. Before the internet a guy just had to be top 20% of his social circle or town. Now you must be top 10-20% at the minimum in your city or country. That’s just to slay or “date” for a short time. If you want a good LTR with someone who’s a virgin or hasn’t taken enough peen from strangers for them to care about you beyond a superficial level you’ll have to be even higher on the smv ladder to be consistent. Beyond that it’s just luck tbh. That’s why many people are frauding so hard or going to other countries. For better or for worse you didn’t have to do that decades ago. The dating economy is like the real US economy. The “middle class” is shrinking. If you’re average nowadays you’re going to be choosing from an alpha widow, single mom or chad’s sloppy seconds more than likely.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 10, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Internet was a big mistake that should be eradicated from the face of Earth. It's sad to see what internet has done to this generation of young men. Back then no matter how ugly or short men were they still enjoyed life. If they had trouble getting laid they vented to their best friends and they already felt better, they didn't make a fucking international incel community out of it. Men didn't waste hours and hours of their lives with dumb shit like memes, youtube videos or forums. They didn't despair in front of a monitor wishing to be dead hanging in their apartment. They had healthy dopamine receptors and enjoyed the small things of life. This is what people did before the internet:
> View attachment 331834
> 
> View attachment 331836
> ...


yes bro. I agree 100%, check out my post

https://looksmax.org/threads/what-the-fuck-happened-to-society.138498/#post-2352902
join our discord server


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 10, 2020)

If there was no internet I'd probably still have friends jfl and be more NT


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 10, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> yes bro. I agree 100%, check out my post
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/what-the-fuck-happened-to-society.138498/#post-2352902
> join our discord server


Can you send me an inv


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 10, 2020)

Soon there will be realistic virtual reality and we can all go to the beach and have fun social contact whilst looking like chad in the virtual world. It will be great, much better than getting bullied and rejected from such a life.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 10, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Soon there will be realistic virtual reality and we can all go to the beach and have fun social contact whilst looking like chad in the virtual world. It will be great, much better than getting bullied and rejected from such a life.


Yes and we should live in castles on the sky forever...


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 10, 2020)

join us based gods









Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## StolenDays (May 10, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Soon there will be realistic virtual reality and we can all go to the beach and have fun social contact whilst looking like chad in the virtual world. It will be great, much better than getting bullied and rejected from such a life.


I would intentionally create such an ogre that you would start laughing


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 10, 2020)

Nero said:


> Romantic relationships are honestly not the biggest issue tbh especially when many women have a n-count so high you’d think they were a prostitute. Before the internet a guy just had to be top 20% of his social circle or town. Now you must be top 10-20% at the minimum in your city or country. That’s just to slay or “date” for a short time. If you want a good LTR with someone who’s a virgin or hasn’t taken enough peen from strangers for them to care about you beyond a superficial level you’ll have to be even higher on the smv ladder to be consistent. Beyond that it’s just luck tbh. That’s why many people are frauding so hard or going to other countries. For better or for worse you didn’t have to do that decades ago. The dating economy is like the real US economy. The “middle class” is shrinking. If you’re average nowadays you’re going to be choosing from an alpha widow, single mom or chad’s sloppy seconds more than likely.


youre right tbh. my views have changed since then. i dont care about slaying or online hookups or online dating. after a while ive realised that getting a girlfriend who you can actually pair bond with is what matters, and now that's almost impossible as a non-chad unless you completely luck out. Years ago before the internet and before hook-up culture everyone stood a chance at actually finding a decent girlfriend/maybe even an ideal virgin girlfriend. now that chance is reserved only to the very top chads and those who get completely lucky. 
i cant cope anymore.


----------



## needsolution (May 10, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> youre right tbh. my views have changed since then. i dont care about slaying or online hookups or online dating. after a while ive realised that getting a girlfriend who you can actually pair bond with is what matters, and now that's almost impossible as a non-chad unless you completely luck out. Years ago before the internet and before hook-up culture everyone stood a chance at actually finding a decent girlfriend/maybe even an ideal virgin girlfriend. now that chance is reserved only to the very top chads and those who get completely lucky.
> i cant cope anymore.


Its over for many men


----------



## Roping Subhuman (May 10, 2020)

That's what i'm saying man.

Internet poisoned everything.


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 10, 2020)

Well theres no turning back


----------



## Terminator2009 (May 10, 2020)

if they shutdown internet for 2days literally riots will happen everywhere.there is no turning back now accept and evolve


----------



## Nosecel (May 10, 2020)

[Success]


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (May 10, 2020)

womens rights ruined the world


----------



## Patient A (May 10, 2020)

What is this cope


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 10, 2020)

Life has never been better for the top of society. Cry for not being born chad upper-middle class tbh.


----------



## Nero (May 10, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Its over for many men


Many gallons of men


----------



## Black Pill Prophet (May 10, 2020)

Yes it did


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2020)

Dating apps and social media ruined the sexual market, tipping it to females favor.


----------



## italian2001 (May 11, 2020)

*plot twist you're writing this on the internet*
*

*
*it's really over.*


----------



## Vermilioncore (May 11, 2020)

The world was ruined long before any of us here existed


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 11, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


> The world was ruined long before any of us here existed


When women were given rights


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 11, 2020)

Read twice , gotta agree


----------

